# What do you think about interracial/interfaith marriages?



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 26, 2018)

Like the title says, what do you think about interracial relationships (For example, an Asian man married to a black woman) and interfaith relationships (For example, a Christian man married to Jewish woman)


----------



## VoidMachine (Aug 26, 2018)

Good luck trying to sort out your vast differences I guess. They'll prolly hate eachother once the horny wears off.


----------



## Draza (Aug 26, 2018)

No racemixing, it's disgusting.


----------



## Golly (Aug 26, 2018)

Personally, I see nothing wrong with it. After all, Tommy Wiseau said "If everybody loved each other, the world would be a happier place" or something like that.

Regarding the success rate of relationships, I think with interfaith relationships, it depends on how strongly they hold to their respective values. With interracial, it's similar but with prejudices/sense of racial identity. I assume the fact that these relationships were started was because at least one of the parties was already willing to make compromises or had a looser sense of racial/religious identity to begin with. Basically, it's only an issue if you make it an issue.


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 26, 2018)

Nobody should be allowed to racemix with the exception of me, I need all the advantages I can get.


----------



## Canned Bread (Aug 26, 2018)

It's not inherently a bad thing and anybody who says otherwise is a lolcow. But at the same time both racial and religious differences can make it harder for somebody to actually understand and get along with their partner, which is already somewhat of a challenge in itself, but if they can get around that they should be fine.


----------



## Frogasm (Aug 26, 2018)

it's more work for the people because it usually means there are some cultural barriers between them, but if they are willing and able to work as a team most of these things can be overcome.

i figure people with EXTREMELY different religions are probably not gonna fall for each other in the first place let alone get far enough in a relationship to get married.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

Bill Burr seems to be doing OK. And honestly, cut It with the genetics/IQ shit, that Isn't capitalistic, capitalism means being successful despite whatever conditions you were born In. So yes, 100% in support of people living their lives without the prejudice of image forum Incel retards thinking they know best.


----------



## drain (Aug 26, 2018)

they dont work 
they destroy the western white civilization


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 26, 2018)

Love is love 

yeah but srsly tho who cares


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't care about other people's relationships in regards to those things. I can't see myself marrying a man who has extreme religious views in any manner. I'm not going to wear a hijab, go kosher, or start confessing sins. Race doesn't matter so much as height (tall woman) and there just are some that on average are short. It's not a skin color thing though.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 26, 2018)

I can speak from experience on having dated outside my ethnic and religious group: it can certainly work, if you work with it. Sometimes it can be really weird and awkward though, since you may have to explain things you take for granted and have never had to put into words before and different culturally-based expectations.


----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 26, 2018)

I mean it may be weird dating someone of a different race who has different customs than you and may take a little time to adjust, but I see it like this. A) are they hot B) is their personality bearable C) are they faithful? As for religion, it really depends on how tolerable the religion/person itself is and how far your willing to dedicate yourself to said lover. I for one am not gonna go full Mormon anytime soon or dedicate myself to a life of Islam so extremes like those are off the table for me


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 26, 2018)

I don’t know how to vote because I’m as fine with it as I am any other marriage but I’m not @neural.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 26, 2018)

Race-mixing on a small-scale isn't that big of a deal. That being said, if we lived in an alternate reality where everyone had children exclusively with members of other races, it'd be like taking every existing color and mixing them together. Instead of having a vast variety of different colors, you just end up one, single color: black. Everyone on the planet would essentially be a "mutt," but even uglier... but we thankfully don't live in that timeline. Once again, it's mostly okay if only a handful of people do it.

As for inter-faith relationships... you can certainly try, but I'm 99% sure that that shit ain't gonna' work out.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2018)

It takes a deep case of autism to actually get worked up about race mixing, especially in literally current year.  

Every argument against it I ever see is pearl-clutching over "tainting your genetics".  Aside from the fact that's a legitimately racist perspective, it always feels like it's coming from a place of deep insecurity.  Like these people have nothing to be proud of so they default to white supremacy and think proliferating the "white race" is some moral imperative.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Canned Bread said:


> It's not inherently a bad thing and anybody who says otherwise is a lolcow.


It's inherently a bad thing.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's inherently a bad thing.


Halal Thread when.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 26, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Like these people have nothing to be proud of so they default to white supremacy and think proliferating the "white race" is some moral imperative.


To imply that whites are the only people against race-mixing is entirely dishonest.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Halal Thread when.


Uh oh!!!!
I really screwed up this time!!!


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 26, 2018)

I will amend that there are probably some Christian/Jewish interfaith relationships that work better than relationships between two different Christian denominations. That shit can be REALLY weird to figure out.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> To imply that whites are the only people against race-mixing is entirely dishonest.


The people I mostly ever see bitching about race mixing are aut-righters whining about "the fall of western civilization".  I've spent years on 4chan and the Farms and both places are filled with that shit.

The only non-whites I see bitching are Twitter Femgroids and that's 100% because they know black guys prefer white chicks.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 26, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The people I mostly ever see bitching about race mixing are aut-righters whining about "the fall of western civilization".  I've spent years on 4chan and the Farms and both places are filled with that shit.
> 
> The only non-whites I see bitching are Twitter Femgroids and that's 100% because they know black guys prefer white chicks.


----------



## Inklings (Aug 26, 2018)

Interracial marriages are fine in terms of the relationship working out if both person are like from the same country regardless of whatever race they are. Things get weird when it's like 2 people from different countries.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> To imply that whites are the only people against race-mixing is entirely dishonest.


Then It's Asian superiority, Black superiority or whatever, just as dumb. But those aren't as predominant (Read autistic and annoying) as "Muh Hwite Reis" sperg.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2018)

Who gives a shit? This isn't the fifties.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 26, 2018)

Interracial marriages aren't that bad, as long as either both spouses are from similar cultures or kids are going to be brought up in the better culture. If a middle-class white person marries a black ghetto person, then the kids should be brought up in the middle-class environment, not in the ghetto environment.
In fact, ignore the race thing. This applies even if the parents are of the same race. So it follows that race is totally irrelevant.

Interfaith marriages are worse. It's not a big deal if both sides are barely religious and very tolerant, as this makes the kids grow up to be tolerant agnostics, but it's very bad if at least one spouse is very religious: you either have one spouse to pretend to convert, or you get jihad after the first kid is born. I've heard too many stories about local Christian girls getting wooed by brown Muslim princes and then pretending to convert, moving to Middle East, and then kidnapping their own kids and fleeing back to home country after they learned what "Muhammad was a feminist" actually meant.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> Then It's Asian superiority, Black superiority or whatever, just as dumb. But those aren't as predominant (Read autistic and annoying) as "Muh Hwite Reis" sperg.


Let's be real, black superiority is a lot dumber than white superiority.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Let's be real, black superiority is a lot dumber than white superiority.


Why? They are both equally retarded. We are all human, every race has brought something to the development of human civilization for better and worse.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> every race has brought something to the development of human civilization for better and worse.


Black people have very little to show for it.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Black people have very little to show for it.


Racial supremacy is the mark of ill-accomplished unintelligent morons.  The fucking balls to appropriate the accomplishments of someone else because you have the same skin color as them is staggering.  That little /pol/ twerp has no more claim to Neil Armstrong's achievements than Tyrone does to Martin Luther King.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Racial supremacy is the mark of ill-accomplished unintelligent morons.  The fucking balls to appropriate the accomplishments of someone else because you have the same skin color as them is staggering.  That little /pol/ twerp has no more claim to Neil Armstrong's achievements than Tyrone does to Martin Luther King.


Woah, racism is bad?


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Black people have very little to show for it.


Look, If you think the "We wuz kings and shiet" brigade is worse than the "You won't replace us" one is worse, whatever, thst's you. Now about black people: African human trade fueled the first years of the first liberal (In the really old sence of the word) and democratic societies in the world. Not that slavery is a good thing, but It was what It was, and If you don't think that doing all the heavy lifting while the rest of western Europe and the American continent get rich over It, was a massive contribution to the scientific and technological development during those centuries, then you are having a very simple minded version of history. I am not advocating for a return to those systems or saying that whities don't deserve no credit, just pointing out the major, more complex aspects during those times.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> Look, If you think the "We wuz kings and shiet" brigade is worse than the "You won't replace us" one is worse, whatever, thst's you. Now about black people: African human trade fueled the first years of the first liberal (In the really old sence of the word) and democratic societies in the world. Not that slavery is a good thing, but It was what It was, and If you don't think that doing all the heavy lifting while the rest of western Europe and the American continent get rich over It, was a massive contribution to the scientific and technological development during those centuries, then you are having a very simple minded version of history. I am not advocating for a return to those systems or saying that whities don't deserve no credit, just pointing out the major, more complex aspects during those times.



There's also the fact We Wuz attitudes are by no means restricted to blacks.  Just take a loot at those neo-pagan snowniggers in Scandanavia shouting about killing mudslimes and restoring their proud Viking ancestory.

Shit, Fascist Europe was the original We Wuz movement since that was all about rebuilding the glorious old continental empires.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> There's also the fact We Wuz attitudes are by no means restricted to blacks.  Just take a loot at those neo-pagan snowniggers in Scandanavia shouting about killing mudslimes and restoring their proud Viking ancestory.
> 
> Shit, Fascist Europe was the original We Wuz movement since that was all about rebuilding the glorious old continental empires.


I blame Black Metal.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 26, 2018)

If a socially retarded white man can't go to a third world Asian country and find the bar girl of his dreams to marry, then I have nothing to hope for.


----------



## The Manglement (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't have any particular feelings about interracial marriage. Interfaith marriages are a stupid idea. Good luck spending the rest of your life and possibly raising kids with somebody who disagrees with you on the fundamental rules of how the universe works and the point of life.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 26, 2018)

We all act like we’re enlightened now, but if your daughter came home with a moss head, you will be picturing your entire family tree withering.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 26, 2018)

As long as they can make it work, it shouldn't matter if it's interracial or interfaith.


----------



## cunt bucket (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't care one way or the other tbh; ya love who ya love, regardless of faith or race


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 26, 2018)

It's literally white genocide and it should be outlawed.
seriously though, I don't really care


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 26, 2018)

If they're infertile, or gay, or otherwise evolutionary dead ends, it's fine.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 26, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> If they're infertile, or gay


t.coalburner/Milo


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 26, 2018)

All sex with real women should be illegal.  2D is superior choice.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 26, 2018)

I like many other here, like to have a loose persona, and for the fact this is a very rare place we can be openly bigoted and also find humor in it, partake in saying some really hateful racist stuff. 

I was engaged to a girl of another faith, I've dated out of my race (well I think we went on like 2 dates but I deff let her suck my cock a bunch of times) And I'm well, pretty how to put kindly, culturally picky? Mrs Bass is a potato nigger, she's not a practicing Catholic, we grew up same area, same socieconomic back round, we had quite different childhoods, but little things like our thoughts and way of life, are different and it can be a stressor.

To be honest, it's worse with her, than the Jew I dated. Her family was very lax and open, same with mine, so it was so cool we shared cultures and did holidays. It's what diversity should be, and is claimed would be. I can't claim her temper and some traits and values are just personality, I know her well it's her whole family it's just how they operate being Irish. It's not a great mesh with my backround and values, we do make it work but not seeing eye to eye on some serious matters can be hard as we are both understanding, caring people towards each other but sometimes stuff doesn't line up right.

I know you can make friends and lovers of most anyone whom shares your values, but aside fetishism (and that's another topic yellow fever coal burning etc for another day) I don't know why people want to add one more factor stressing a relationship out as even a carbon cultural/racial copy of what you value relationships can be hard work.

Plus to be honest, people whom I know who fetishize or go for only one side due to a cultural difference, tend to be pretty wack so my own dis like of mixing is from seeing other people doing it for the wrong reasons and not wanting people to have already a tricky platform be harder for them, but if for some reason it makes it easier, more power to them.

Now in regards to mixing race and kids... then I get a lot less PC but dating marrying is one thing, breeding is another.. and my Germanic back round you can make as many jokes as you want because I probably make the T4 program shudder.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> To be honest, it's worse with her, than the Jew I dated.


You dated a Jew? How was it?


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 26, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> You dated a Jew? How was it?


Aside her being an abusive schizo adulteress?

P chill. 

The area I grew up in was pretty heavy Jewish so before PC was a thing we had "holiday" parties instead of Xmas at school. Latkas > xmas cookies fo so. I knew a tiny bit about Jewish culture but it was cool to hear so much more and even though I am not myself, I still do Purim every year it's a favorite holiday.


----------



## queerape (Aug 27, 2018)

From experience I can say that being in interracial relationships have been a positive experience for me as I learned a lot more about my partners and their cultures and I found ways to connect them to my own. I've just not had very much in common with people of my own ethnicity so most of the people I'm interested in dating are from outside the community. 

But I would say it comes with additional challenges too. You have to deal with people outside your community making remarks about you and your partner, and people within your community (if you are ethnic) wondering why you don't date people in the community or insisting you try in the community as well. I feel like people within my community think I have a chip on my shoulder for men in my community because I don't date them when I would if I had more in common with them more often.


----------



## laoyang (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't really care, but I have a thing for slightly mixed women so there's that. I do feel some concern for their children though since I've heard biracial people can have a tough time fitting in and knowing their identity, which I can imagine must suck especially if you're a kid.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 27, 2018)

laoyang said:


> I've heard biracial people can have a tough time fitting in and knowing their identity,


Yeah, there's also that people who are mixed seem to have issues Identifying with any specific group


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 27, 2018)

Y


Bassomatic said:


> Now in regards to mixing race and kids... then I get a lot less PC but dating marrying is one thing, breeding is another.. and my Germanic back round you can make as many jokes as you want because I probably make the T4 program shudder.



Your heritage doesn't matter. You owe nothing to those before you.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 27, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Your heritage doesn't matter. You owe nothing to those before you.


Firstly I agree you owe nothing to parents, but you owe something to someone you choose to bring into this world. There's a lot of issues with race mixing and that's another topic on it's own. But as I said, it's hard enough for 2 adults to function together, 2 cultures to grow up to can be hard on a kid, medical things etc.

I was simply making a low cuff joke about how I support eugenics because I'm German racially, it may be deep thoughts but come on a Nazi joke is just too easy to pass up.

I'm sorry you feel your heritage doesn't matter, it does to me. Maybe it's because I'm lucky enough to know my family history from before we came to America. Also I never said you have to take forefront of that. I'm an American, but that's not a race (it's just a belt size a big one at that) so in a thread like this about race, I listed what I am.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 27, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> I'm sorry you feel your heritage doesn't matter, it does to me. Maybe it's because I'm lucky enough to know my family history from before we came to America. Also I never said you have to take forefront of that. I'm an American, but that's not a race (it's just a belt size a big one at that) so in a thread like this about race, I listed what I am.



I know my family's history pretty well. Bunch of starving farmers from all sides. My great-grandfather wrote some memories about his childhood in a small Spanish village and all of those white power fucks would fall down and cry if they read them, they would call them degenerates, savages and so on.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 27, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Firstly I agree you owe nothing to parents, but you owe something to someone you choose to bring into this world. There's a lot of issues with race mixing and that's another topic on it's own. But as I said, it's hard enough for 2 adults to function together, 2 cultures to grow up to can be hard on a kid, medical things etc.
> 
> I was simply making a low cuff joke about how I support eugenics because I'm German racially, it may be deep thoughts but come on a Nazi joke is just too easy to pass up.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel your heritage doesn't matter, it does to me. Maybe it's because I'm lucky enough to know my family history from before we came to America. Also I never said you have to take forefront of that. I'm an American, but that's not a race (it's just a belt size a big one at that) so in a thread like this about race, I listed what I am.



Heritage matters but an intelligent person should be able to segregate heritage from race.  If a kid has a German dad and a black mom then it's not like his German heritage disappears.  Heritage is a shared history and a state of mind, not your racial makeup.


----------



## DangerousGas (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm in an interracial marriage, and it really isn't a huge deal. As far as I care, I give no fucks if a lot of people do the whole interracial thing or not - shack up with who you want to shack up with.

I _did _find it funny when the BBC suddenly discovered in the run-up to the recent Royal wedding that there was such a thing as interracial relationships - all of a sudden there were these really awkwardly-written 'human interest' pieces popping up on their site about the 'challenges faced by interracial couples'. Stunning and/or brave, you know?

The way I see it, my wife and I are both Brits - we've got significantly more in common than not, and what we don't have immediate social overlap on is usually interesting to talk and learn about, so meh. Most of the culture shock stuff that people like to hold up as reasons why interracial relationships don't work are more to do with national/cultural differences than anything. Of all the girls I dated before meeting my wife, it was the non-British aspect that caused the most surprises, not the non-white bit. Stuff was far more challenging with either the Lithuanian woman I was dating, or the Malawian woman before her, than has ever been the case with any of the Asian or Black Brits that I had dated.

With regards to the faith thing, yeah - religion is *significantly *more divisive than race. Race doesn't really mould your ideologies in the same way as religion does, so that's far more likely to make things harder to navigate if you're both coming at something from different conceptual starting points. I'm largely agnostic, and dealing with someone's religious beliefs is generally far more exhausting than their ancestry, not least because it's typically something that's more immediately present in day-today life.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't really care anymore its always going to happen not much you can do about it, besides 2D is the only way to go and it's the future.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 27, 2018)

I have nothing against interracial relationships.

Interfaith relationships on the other hand, I don't disapprove of on a personal level _unless_ it's with a mudslime, because mudslimes are fucking cancer, especially if they come from an impoverished/blue collar background. In the early years it's fine, but then the kids pop out and the chances of the relationship starting its inexorable descent into the shitter go up by like 200%. Both parents will almost always put up a front of "oh we'll let the kid decide what he wants to be" but in private they'll be hellbent on making the child follow in their own footsteps. This results in a shitty atmosphere at home and it only gets worse when the detestable mudslime's parents start chiming in and berating their son/daughter because their half-infidel grandchild isn't circumcised/wearing a hijab/capable of reading the Quran, prompting the mudslime parent to become more and more aggressive. 

Usually the other parent caves in, the kid becomes mudslime, the other parent becomes marginalized in his/her own family and one day just ups and leaves. And you have more angry kebabs left screeching about how infidel parents are inferior. Sometimes the other parent wins, or the kid just plain refuses to have anything to do with this bullshit, and it's the mudslime parent who leaves or, when that's not an option, becomes a fucking asshole to his/her spouse and child. Then, since mudslimes rarely stop at one, you have the situations where some kids are mudslimes and the others aren't, with often ends with the faithful cutting ties with the infidels when they're grown-up.

tl;dr: Marry kebabs if you want, but don't marry mudslimes.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 27, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I have nothing against interracial relationships.
> 
> Interfaith relationships on the other hand, I don't disapprove of on a personal level _unless_ it's with a mudslime, because mudslimes are fucking cancer, especially if they come from an impoverished/blue collar background. In the early years it's fine, but then the kids pop out and the chances of the relationship starting its inexorable descent into the shitter go up by like 200%. Both parents will almost always put up a front of "oh we'll let the kid decide what he wants to be" but in private they'll be hellbent on making the child follow in their own footsteps. This results in a shitty atmosphere at home and it only gets worse when the detestable mudslime's parents start chiming in and berating their son/daughter because their half-infidel grandchild isn't circumcised/wearing a hijab/capable of reading the Quran, prompting the mudslime parent to become more and more aggressive.
> 
> ...


Religious fundie parents are intolerable regardless if their god is white or brown.  Barring shit like FGM which is illegal in Western states anyways. I don't see any real long-term difference in childcare impact between a hardcore Muslim and some Bible-thumping reverend.  Both are moral philosophies which tell you enjoying things is wrong and you need to dedicate your time on Earth hedging your bets for a good afterlife. Both those individuals will instill their kid with a massive persecution complex.  Put an a-religious or indifferent faithful person in bed with a fundamentalist and it's a recipe for disaster no matter what the religion is.


----------



## Anonimo (Aug 27, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> With regards to the faith thing, yeah - religion is *significantly *more divisive than race. Race doesn't really mould your ideologies in the same way as religion does, so that's far more likely to make things harder to navigate if you're both coming at something from different conceptual starting points. I'm largely agnostic, and dealing with someone's religious beliefs is generally far more exhausting than their ancestry, not least because it's typically something that's more immediately present in day-today life.





Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Religious fundie parents are intolerable regardless if their god is white or brown.  Barring shit like FGM which is illegal in Western states anyways. I don't see any real long-term difference in childcare impact between a hardcore Muslim and some Bible-thumping reverend.  Both are moral philosophies which tell you enjoying things is wrong and you need to dedicate your time on Earth hedging your bets for a good afterlife. Both those individuals will instill their kid with a massive persecution complex.  Put an a-religious or indifferent faithful person in bed with a fundamentalist and it's a recipe for disaster no matter what the religion is.



I can attest to religious differences being born to a Jewish man and a Catholic woman. Speaking from personal experience, one of two things seems to happen: One side of the family tries to get the in-law to be to convert to their religion, or one of them marries under the other's religious customs on the condition that any children they have are raised under said religion. In my case, my father's family wanted my mom to convert to Orthodox Judaism, but my mother and father didn't want that. So they were married in a Catholic church under the condition that any children they had were raised Catholic. It led to a lot of rifts between my mother and his family, and to make a long story short, we haven't really seen them since I was seven and my Dad is practically an atheist now. My parents are still together though, and religious differences never come up unless it's in reference to past events.

For a time, I was a fairly devout Catholic in the sense that I was partly worried that it would somehow cause my parent's marriage to be revoked because I didn't toe the line. I went through all the rites, but at some point I just began leaning more towards agnostic. I'd say in general, religious differences aren't a problem with me, people believe what they believe. I'd be a little more wary of if my faith or lack thereof causes a rift with whoever I end up marrying through no fault of my own.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't care about anything anymore.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 27, 2018)

I get super turned on by the idea of my girlfriend getting plowed by some big dick nigger so I definitely think interracial is a good thing.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 27, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Heritage matters but an intelligent person should be able to segregate heritage from race.  If a kid has a German dad and a black mom then it's not like his German heritage disappears.  Heritage is a shared history and a state of mind, not your racial makeup.


I think we can be splitting hairs here, because you can be black, born in Germany embrace the culture but you still aren't racially German so not 100% of your heritage is German in the example you chose.
I've met some FOB people in America whom are more "American" than people who's family have been here since colonial times.

While I agree with you in a stark contrast like we have been using for an analogy, there can be some confusion for the kids and that's not fun or fair.

Protip, the black forest is not called that because they wuz Kaisers.


----------



## Done (Aug 28, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I don’t know how to vote because I’m as fine with it as I am any other marriage but I’m not @neural.


I don't know how I became a poll option, but I like that it was on the "don't care" choice because then I would be able to vote for two things at once.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 28, 2018)

Lol "racemixing destroys heritage" is extreme autism. If your parents are from two different backgrounds then you get to claim BOTH backgrounds. 

If you are half black and half Japanese, and your great ancestor was a Malian warrior on the black side and a samurai on your Japanese side then why wouldn't you be able to claim both?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't approve of racemixing, but I can't be the guy to say 'ban it'.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

Racemixing is fine. I personally find women of all races to be attractive and don't really have a racial preference when it comes to dating.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 29, 2018)

what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.


Yet they go into deep seething rages when a white woman dates a black guy.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> Yet they go into deep seething rages when a white woman dates a black guy.


yeah, that's the worst part, if you're dating out of your race you have 0 room to talk about people from your race also dating out

they seem to think half white/half asian children are white, but they're not. this lady is 7/8 white and 1/8 asian, and she's visibly mixed. her son looks white, but (to me, anyway), his eyes are still slightly smaller than your average white guy--and his one asian ancestor was born over 200 years ago! if you want white descendants sometime before 2150, marry a white woman. if you're too much of a loser to get a white american (they love to talk about how white american women have been ruined by feminism, but it's pretty obvious that they just can't get laid here), at least get a mail order bride from moldova instead of the philippines.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 29, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.


I lurked in a White Nationalist forum and there was one guy who claimed to be married to a Filp, and he was shamed by other users for this, although there are examples of white nationalists marrying non whites (Mike Peinovich) it probably isn't as common as most of us think, especially considering that only about 1% of married white men are married to Asian women.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 29, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I lurked in a White Nationalist forum and there was one guy who claimed to be married to a Filp, and he was shamed by other users for this, although there are examples of white nationalists marrying non whites (Mike Peinovich) it probably isn't as common as most of us think, especially considering that only about 1% of married white men are married to Asian women.


that's fair, but the fact that there are ANY so called white nationalists married to non whites (and reproducing with them) is exceptional


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 30, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> that's fair, but the fact that there are ANY so called white nationalists married to non whites (and reproducing with them) is exceptional


Well the majority of White Nationalists are exceptional to begin with.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 31, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.



They're under the impression Asian girls, especially Japanese ones, are proper submissive ladies uncorrupted by the West's cuck mentality of "female agency".  

Basically, too much Anime.


----------



## c-no (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm fine with racemixing because who really gives a damn about interracial couples beyond speds that fear over "muh white/black/whatever heritage" and "dating outside the group". Interfaith marriage is a much trickier thing since everyone has varying levels of religious faith and those that are deep into it will no doubt get into fights more often than those that are lax towards religion.



ZeCommissar said:


> Lol "racemixing destroys heritage" is extreme autism. If your parents are from two different backgrounds then you get to claim BOTH backgrounds.
> 
> If you are half black and half Japanese, and your great ancestor was a Malian warrior on the black side and a samurai on your Japanese side then why wouldn't you be able to claim both?


Claiming to descended from two different warriors is definitely badass but for some, they're too drowned in the tism as they think being something like half-Japanese and half-black means you're not a full-blooded samurai descendant. This could be even more autistic if they find out they descended from royalty but only focus on one side and not thinking that maybe the other side is also of royal descent though both are made moot when it's likely they are just descendants of a royal bastard.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 31, 2018)

look, all i'm saying is that if i looked like this i'd kill myself

or, at the very least, just not breed


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 31, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> look, all i'm saying is that if i looked like this i'd kill myself
> 
> or, at the very least, just not breed


people can be pure blood and gangly fucks to be fair.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 31, 2018)

Not that I care, but a bit of jungle fever might be a good thing. Once everyone looks the same and shares the same faith we can move onto being ultra-nationalists or arguing about eye colour.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 1, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.





Steve Mayers said:


> Yet they go into deep seething rages when a white woman dates a black guy.



They don't see the hypocrisy because white nationalism is mostly attractive to feckless losers who wish to project their feelings of inferiority onto everything but themselves. In their mind, they cannot be blamed or held responsible for the fact that they are dating outside their race, because it is society which is at fault for 'corrupting' white women into rejecting them.

Once you understand that this is their mindset, their cognitive dissonance begins to make some sense.

They date Asian women because their status as white men is artificially elevated in Asia (many of these women are just looking for a meal ticket or green card), and so they have a higher chance of finding a partner. They get angry at white women who date black men because it reminds them of why they are dating impoverished Asian women in the first place: white women don't want them.


----------



## John Titor (Sep 3, 2018)

You don't know the degeneracy I've seen.


Spoiler: Warning: Horrifying



Some time ago, a married couple came in to vote; the husband is a Democrat while the wife is a Republican!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 3, 2018)

Their arnt any races, just minor cosmetic variations brought on by enviroment backed up by cultural differances. This isnt D&D.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 5, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> They don't see the hypocrisy because white nationalism is mostly attractive to feckless losers who wish to project their feelings of inferiority onto everything but themselves. In their mind, they cannot be blamed or held responsible for the fact that they are dating outside their race, because it is society which is at fault for 'corrupting' white women into rejecting them.
> 
> Once you understand that this is their mindset, their cognitive dissonance begins to make some sense.
> 
> They date Asian women because their status as white men is artificially elevated in Asia (many of these women are just looking for a meal ticket or green card), and so they have a higher chance of finding a partner. They get angry at white women who date black men because it reminds them of why they are dating impoverished Asian women in the first place: white women don't want them.


I never get when they say all white Western women have been ruined by feminism. You've never met any Mormon/Southern Baptist/Evangelical/Trad. Cath. girls? America has plenty of conservative traditional white women.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 5, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I never get when they say all white Western women have been ruined by feminism. You've never met any Mormon/Southern Baptist/Evangelical/Trad. Cath. girls? America has plenty of conservative traditional white women.


They believe women having any kind of sexual agency is some kind of moral failing in society.  They want the whole country to be a Mormon commune.


----------



## millais (Sep 5, 2018)

I suppose the racemixing increases genetic diversity which is supposed to be good for the overall health of the species, but it's bad for maintaining some of the phenotypic distinctiveness of the different races which may have some aesthetic value.

Especially as for the characteristics of physical appearance, the non-white phenotypes seem to overwhelmingly dominate over the white phenotypes in the case of racemixing parents and the resultant offspring, so as long as it does not become the norm it is ok. Maybe when the racemixing gets to 40-50%, it should be a concern.

From my hazy memory of human genetics in school, the only white phenotype that is dominant over non-white is the allele that gives white people more of those nasty holocrine secretory glands, manifested in white people's wet earwax and smelly sweat glands.


----------



## Christo4k47 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> They don't see the hypocrisy because white nationalism is mostly attractive to feckless losers who wish to project their feelings of inferiority onto everything but themselves. In their mind, they cannot be blamed or held responsible for the fact that they are dating outside their race, because it is society which is at fault for 'corrupting' white women into rejecting them.
> 
> Once you understand that this is their mindset, their cognitive dissonance begins to make some sense.
> 
> They date Asian women because their status as white men is artificially elevated in Asia (many of these women are just looking for a meal ticket or green card), and so they have a higher chance of finding a partner. They get angry at white women who date black men because it reminds them of why they are dating impoverished Asian women in the first place: white women don't want them.



t. White pig roastie 

Maybe it’s because asian women are more feminine, not entitled princesses and not obese, did you think about that roastie?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 6, 2018)

Christo4k47 said:


> t. White pig roastie
> 
> Maybe it’s because asian women are more feminine, not entitled princesses and not obese, did you think about that roastie?


Weak bait, see me after class.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 6, 2018)

Christo4k47 said:


> t. White pig roastie
> 
> Maybe it’s because asian women are more feminine, not entitled princesses and not obese, did you think about that roastie?


okay maybe this is true and good or whatever for your average returnofkings nerd, but if you're calling yourself a white nationalist, you shouldn't be having mixed race children. explain how that makes sense.

also i know this fat asian-american chick, i'm from a part of the country where even white people are pretty thin and her three siblings are regular sized, so i wonder what's up with her being fat


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 7, 2018)

Christo4k47 said:


> t. White pig roastie
> 
> Maybe it’s because asian women are more feminine, not entitled princesses and not obese, did you think about that roastie?



It says on my profile that I am male. I do like how you decided to impetuously project your bitter stereotype of white women onto me though, it really makes your point of view seem much more healthy and objective.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 7, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> what's up with all the alt right and white nationalist types into asian chicks? john derbyshire and mike cernovich even have kids with one, and i'm sure there's others that i'm unaware of. i think their movements are dumb, but they need to enforce a 'no dating asian' policy or something, because it's incredibly hard to take a so-called white nationalist seriously when he won't commit to even the most basic white nationalist principle of only dating and fathering whites.



After spending so much time collating stats about blacks in school they came to realise asians are better at maths than them.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Sep 8, 2018)

Not my business, I don’t care. However, I think western women who marry Muslim men and follow them back to their country (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, etc.) are morons. They’re free to do so, but don’t start bitching that your husband took your passport, beat you, and married off your ten year old daughter to his 50 year old first cousin.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 8, 2018)

neverendingmidi said:


> Not my business, I don’t care. However, I think western women who marry Muslim men and follow them back to their country (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, etc.) are morons. They’re free to do so, but don’t start bitching that your husband took your passport, beat you, and married off your ten year old daughter to his 50 year old first cousin.



How often does that happen?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 8, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> How often does that happen?


Like...never


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 8, 2018)

>is mixed thanks to ancestors 
>blacks asked me if I'm biracial
>Dominican Guy asked me if I'm mixed
 >evil mom plans to marry white guy.
>>Direct descendant of American Revolution soldier, Civil War Vet, Father served WWII

Ok. 
They're both Christians; Now Atheist thanks to her controlling behavior


----------



## neverendingmidi (Sep 8, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> How often does that happen?


Hard to say, since they’re controlled enough to not have access to phones. But it does happen.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 8, 2018)

neverendingmidi said:


> Hard to say, since they’re controlled enough to not have access to phones. But it does happen.


I still doubt it's any more common than the countless other ways women find themselves trapped in shitty relationships.  Brown people don't have a monopoly on being abusive asshole husbands.


----------



## millais (Sep 12, 2018)

neverendingmidi said:


> Not my business, I don’t care. However, I think western women who marry Muslim men and follow them back to their country (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, etc.) are morons. They’re free to do so, but don’t start bitching that your husband took your passport, beat you, and married off your ten year old daughter to his 50 year old first cousin.


You burn the coal, you pay the toll. 

I have no sympathy for those teenage EU citizens that run off to Syria to wed ISIS jihadists and then come crying to their home embassies when they are locked up in Kurdish or Iraqi jail for terrorism.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 12, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> To imply that whites are the only people against race-mixing is entirely dishonest.



It's important to keep in mind that most people, whether consciously or not, are against race-mixing. Biologically, we're just not wired to want to mate with somebody outside of our own race (except when there literally isn't any other option, like what happened in Latin America). Even the most pozzed white liberal will, 90% of the time, end up marrying another white person. White people are more in danger of being outbred than bred out.

For that reason I'm not viscerally disgusted by it (fag marriage is far worse IMO), but at the same time I don't really think it's a good idea. People of different races have such different cognitive processes and cultural backgrounds that it's hard to get on the same page like you need to in a functional relationship. I dated a persian girl and we broke it off because we mutually realized we were just too different for it to work in the long run. Even if it works out between the couple, their kids will have major identity issues and a predisposition towards physical and mental illnesses. 

For kiwis in interracial relationships, if it's worked out for you, great, but maybe don't have kids. You could produce a Keanu Reeves, but there's an equal chance he'll be an Elliot Rodger.


----------



## escapegoat (Sep 12, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> It's important to keep in mind that most people, whether consciously or not, are against race-mixing. Biologically, we're just not wired to want to mate with somebody outside of our own race (except when there literally isn't any other option, like what happened in Latin America).



Yeah, biologically, we seriously prefer people who look like us, down to literally being related to them and sharing genes. There are a bunch of of emerging stories out there where someone finds their perfect soulmate, to whom they were instantly drawn, only to find out that they are actually sperm-bank siblings, just because of this tendency.

Humans are sort of gross.

That said, I do not give a fuck about how miserable someone wants to be in an interfaith or interracial marriage. Have at it.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 12, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> predisposition towards physical and mental illnesses


This is definitely a big issue, the mixed race are more likely to have mental and physical issues.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 12, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> It's important to keep in mind that most people, whether consciously or not, are against race-mixing. Biologically, we're just not wired to want to mate with somebody outside of our own race (except when there literally isn't any other option, like what happened in Latin America). Even the most pozzed white liberal will, 90% of the time, end up marrying another white person.
> 
> For kiwis in interracial relationships, if it's worked out for you, great, but maybe don't have kids. You could produce a Keanu Reeves, but there's an equal chance he'll be an Elliot Rodger.



These are kinda bad arguments due to the simple fact that because something is "natural" doesn't mean it's right.

 It's natural for someone to want to beat the shit out of someone who insults them, or someone they love. However it is not right to physically assault someone for saying something mean to you since we have socially evolved past cavemen. (For the most part)

Whenever anyone has a kid there is a small chance that genetics cucks you and your kid turns out to be a retard, incel, or whatever. 

However I do not see anyone sane advocating for no one on earth to have kids, and I have not seen anything showing mixed kids have a higher chance of physical conditions that would warrant those in such relationships to shy away from having kids.

 It's not like they are fucking their sister and their kid is going to have 5 toes or mental retardation.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 12, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> because something is "natural" doesn't mean it's right


I mean it kinda does


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 12, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I mean it kinda does


Autistic tribalism along religious, ethnic, and racial lines is pretty much the crux of every major problem in history and especially the ones facing the world today.  The Middle East alone would be a far better place if those people would fucking learn to live with each other.


----------



## wellthathappened (Sep 12, 2018)

I pity anyone who is actually concerned with such things.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 12, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> It's important to keep in mind that most people, whether consciously or not, are against race-mixing. Biologically, we're just not wired to want to mate with somebody outside of our own race (except when there literally isn't any other option, like what happened in Latin America). Even the most pozzed white liberal will, 90% of the time, end up marrying another white person. White people are more in danger of being outbred than bred out.
> 
> For that reason I'm not viscerally disgusted by it (fag marriage is far worse IMO), but at the same time I don't really think it's a good idea. People of different races have such different cognitive processes and cultural backgrounds that it's hard to get on the same page like you need to in a functional relationship. I dated a persian girl and we broke it off because we mutually realized we were just too different for it to work in the long run. Even if it works out between the couple, their kids will have major identity issues and a predisposition towards physical and mental illnesses.
> 
> For kiwis in interracial relationships, if it's worked out for you, great, but maybe don't have kids. You could produce a Keanu Reeves, but there's an equal chance he'll be an Elliot Rodger.


to some degree race is an arbitrary category, though. what makes someone white?

top row in this picture, left to right: palestinian, finn, indian, sicilian
bottom row: lebanese, spaniard, syrian, iraqi
who here is white? who here is not white?






i agree that cultural differences make relationships very difficult, but in america, the majority of white people aren't one specific european ethnic group (you know the i'm 1/16 german, 1/16 dutch, 3/8 scotch-irish, 1/4 french and 1/4 italian crowd) our ancestors managed to make it work--maybe by virtue of both partners being in a foreign land?

i would agree based on having spent a lot of time on r/hapas that a lot of mixed people have issues, and that interracial relationships won't fix racism and might even make it worse.

but on the other hand, the parents being from the same culture is to me more important than the same race. a fourth generation japanese american and a fourth generation german american is going to work a lot better than a hong konger who marries an inuit even though they're both phenotypically asian.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 12, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> to some degree race is an arbitrary category, though. what makes someone white?
> 
> top row in this picture, left to right: palestinian, finn, indian, sicilian
> bottom row: lebanese, spaniard, syrian, iraqi
> ...


"White" as we understand it wasn't even a thing until the turn of the century.  Before that it was Anglo, Celtic, and various sub-species of Continental.  

This is why I actually have a big problem with the notion of a "white" identity.  It has almost no roots in actual culture.  Black identities and Brown identities usually have actual cultural histories to them but so far I haven't seen a group identifying as a White Group (as opposed to say a German Group or an Irish Group) which isn't just a bunch of people puffing about how proud they are because they ain't no dumb shitskins.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 12, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Brown people don't have a monopoly on being abusive asshole husbands.


no, but brown people, assuming you mean those from muslim countries, definitely do the most of it

edit: muslim men, who force their wives to wear a veil and physically assault them if they do anything "haram," _aren't _the men who commit most of the abuse?

 lol okay


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 12, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> "White" as we understand it wasn't even a thing until the turn of the century.  Before that it was Anglo, Celtic, and various sub-species of Continental.
> 
> This is why I actually have a big problem with the notion of a "white" identity.  It has almost no roots in actual culture.  Black identities and Brown identities usually have actual cultural histories to them but so far I haven't seen a group identifying as a White Group (as opposed to say a German Group or an Irish Group) which isn't just a bunch of people puffing about how proud they are because they ain't no dumb shitskins.


yeah, and that's why any american white nationalists who think a white ethnostate could happen in the us are dumb. white americans do not have a homogeneous culture. like i said there's been a lot of inter-ethnic mixing, but there's still unique differences between an irish-american from massachusetts, a dutch-american from michigan, a norwegian-american from minnesota, a french-american from maine, and so on. i suspect that absent having black people to hate, tensions would arise from religious differences, just like in europe. the t in TULIP stands for total depravity etc etc


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 12, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> palestinian


Lets just use Ocam's razor and assume her dad is a cuck.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 12, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> yeah, and that's why any american white nationalists who think a white ethnostate could happen in the us are dumb. white americans do not have a homogeneous culture. like i said there's been a lot of inter-ethnic mixing, but there's still unique differences between an irish-american from massachusetts, a dutch-american from michigan, a norwegian-american from minnesota, a french-american from maine, and so on. i suspect that absent having black people to hate, tensions would arise from religious differences, just like in europe. the t in TULIP stands for total depravity etc etc



My favorites are the ones who think America was explicitly founded as an ethnostate, claiming "We the People" refers only to whites.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 12, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Lets just use Ocam's razor and assume her dad is a cuck.


there's more light featured middle easterners than you might think
i knew a lebanese girl in high school and one time the teacher happened to call her white for some reason and after class i heard her getting offended but like...she is. and i'm looking at a picture of her family rn and they're all white (granted they're christian lebanese i don't know if they're phenotypically different from muslim ones)



Replicant Sasquatch said:


> My favorites are the ones who think America was explicitly founded as an ethnostate, claiming "We the People" refers only to whites.


well I wouldn't say blacks were exactly considered people when they wrote that
on the other hand, there wasn't a cohesive white american identity then or even necessarily an american identity at all. the reason they had to write the constitution was because the articles of confederation weren't strong enough and like, connecticut and new jersey were tryna invade new york.


----------



## Caesare (Sep 12, 2018)

If the individuals involved don't care people shouldn't give them shit about it. On the other hand though, people only seem to really care when it's someone close to them, like a family member, which I can understand.


----------



## Done (Sep 13, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Lets just use Ocam's razor and assume her dad is a cuck.


A lot of Levantine people (Palestinians, Syrians, Lebanese..etc) look like that my nig.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 13, 2018)

Interracial can work. Everyone is different and skin color is just like eye or hair color.

Interfaith may be more difficult since beliefs about reality may differ and clash, which could prevent people from bonding on a deeper level.


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 14, 2018)

I think a lot of people that are against interracial marriage as a political stance also believe in the preservation of "white identity" and fighting DA JOOZ.
I also think that their ideology causes them to suppress their desire to get their dick inside some Hong-Kong Phooey (or some other race if that's more their thing).

On the interreligious aspect, I have my worries about Islam seeing as that happens to be a more dominerring religion in this day in age.
But of couse as with all religions, it depends on the parteners' convictions and how much their belief systems clash with eachother.


----------



## Trans-istor (Sep 14, 2018)

If you actually care, you're autistic.
Personally, I'm actively against banning it not out of any moral objection (honestly I don't give enough time of day thinking about what _other people_ do in their own private lives to come up with a real opinion) but out of the fact a government shouldn't be large enough to even facilitate that in the first place. By all means, individual municipalities can do whatever the hell they want, but I'm gonna plead the 10th here.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 18, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I mean it kinda does


Tasting a woman's piss to determine if she's in estrus before mating and brutally murdering (and occasionally eating) the children of other males is also natural behavior among Old World primates.


----------

